# Vì sao nên mua điều hòa áp trần cho nhà hàng quán ăn?



## lanthanhhaichau (4/4/22)

Nhà hàng, quán ăn để thu hút được nhiều khách hàng không chỉ dựa vào chất lượng món ăn, không gian đẹp mà yếu tố mát mẻ cũng vô cùng quan trọng. Chính vì vậy mà các nhà đầu tư/chủ công trình cần lựa chọn được giải pháp điều hòa phù hợp để đảm bảo hiệu quả kinh doanh.

Bài viết này Thanh Hải Châu giới thiệu giải pháp điều hòa áp trần mà các chủ nhà hàng, quán ăn có thể cân nhắc thêm cho sự lựa chọn của mình.







ﾒﾒ Bạn biết gì về điều hòa áp trần?
- Điều hòa áp trần là giải pháp hoàn hảo cho những không gian có trần nhà cố định hoặc tường cao cấp. Được thiết kế gắn áp sát trên trần nhà giống với điều hòa âm trần cassette nhưng không gắn chìm vào trong la phông trần mà lắp nổi toàn bộ thân máy ra ngoài.

- Là loại máy mang lại tính thẩm mỹ cao với kiểu dáng thon gọn, sang trọng phù hợp với nhiều kiểu không gian nội thất như văn phòng, nhà hàng, quán ăn, quán cafe, hội trường, showroom, rạp chiếu phim,...

- Nếu nhà hàng, quán ăn của bạn không có trần la phông hoặc khoảng không trần hẹp không thể lắp đặt điều hòa âm trần hoặc điều hòa giấu trần thì giải pháp tốt nhất đó là điều hòa áp trần.



[IMG]



ﾒﾒ Lựa chọn giải pháp điều hòa áp trần cho nhà hàng.
1. Dải công suất lớn, đa dạng
- Bạn có thể thấy rằng nhà hàng nào cũng cần có một không gian rộng rãi để tiếp đón khách, do đó cần phải lựa chọn giải pháp điều hòa có thể làm mát đều khắp không gian.

- Thông thường những không gian rộng thì cần phải sử dụng hệ thống điều hòa công suất lớn mà phải tiết kiệm không gian nhưng vẫn phải đảm bảo thẩm mỹ cũng như khả năng làm lạnh rộng để phân phối đều lượng nhiệt giúp cho không khí xung quanh bất cứ khách hàng nào cũng có thể tận hưởng bầu không không khí mát lạnh tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho khách hàng.

- Điều hòa áp trần với công suất từ 2HP - 6.5HP (làm mát không gian từ 20m² - 100m²). Bên cạnh đó, số lượng thiết bị cần bao nhiêu là phù hợp thì còn phụ thuộc lớn vào không gian nhà hàng.

» Tin liên quan: Hướng Dẫn Cách Tính Công Suất Máy Lạnh Theo Diện Tích, Thể Tích Phòng



2. Đảm bảo về mặt thẫm mỹ cho không gian

- Không gian nhà hàng, quán ăn đẹp và sang trọng cũng là yếu tố tác động lớn tới doanh thu cũng như việc khách hàng có quay lại hay không.

- Nếu lắp đặt điều hòa treo tường thông thường thì không gian bên trong nhà hàng nhìn chẳng khác gì với quán ăn bình dân. Và những chiếc điều hòa áp trần sẽ là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho giúp không gian nhà hàng trở nên hài hòa, toát lên vẻ sang trọng và tinh tế.

» Xem giá sản phẩm tại: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-ap-tran?brand=0



3. Giúp tối ưu chi phí đầu tư ban đầu

- So với điều hòa treo tường thông thường thì điều hòa áp trần có công suất vận hành vượt trội, do không phải cung cấp lượng không khí mát cho một diện tích lớn với công suất vận hành nhỏ nên giúp chủ nhà hàng phần nào tiết kiệm tối đa lượng điện năng tiêu thụ mỗi tháng.

- Đồng thời, dàn nóng và dàn lạnh của hệ thống điều hòa này cũng không phải vận hành với cường độ cao, giúp tuổi thọ của sản phẩm được kéo dài, chi phí bảo trì và sửa chữa cũng được giảm bớt đáng kể.



4. Phù hợp với nhu cầu kinh doanh và phục vụ

- Là nơi phục vụ nhu cầu ăn uống nên lượng khách hàng ra vào nhiều liên tục và mật độ sinh hoạt tại đây là khá dày đặc nên điều hòa cần phải có tốc độ làm mát nhanh để kịp thời bù được lượng khí mát đã thất thoát. Hơn nữa, dàn nóng điều hòa cần hoạt động ổn định để đảm bảo vận hành trong thời gian dài với cường độ cao.

- Khi chọn mua điều hòa áp trần cho không gian như vậy bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm, bởi lẽ các hãng hiện nay đã ứng dụng công nghệ hiện đại nhất vào sản phẩm của mình: công nghệ máy nén, công nghệ Inverter tiết kiệm điện, công nghệ lọc không khí,...



[IMG]



ﾒﾒ Chọn đơn vị uy tín cung cấp sản phẩm và thi công lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp.
- Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu là đơn vị uy tín chuyên cung cấp điều hòa áp trần cho nhà hàng, quán ăn và các công trình khác, là đối tác tin cậy của nhiều cá nhân, đơn vị và doanh nghiệp tại miền Nam.

- Không chỉ cung cấp các sản phẩm chính hãng, chất lượng tốt nhất mà Thanh Hải Châu còn có một đội ngũ thi công lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp với hơn 10 năm năm kinh nghiệm trong nghề. Vừa cung cấp vừa lắp đặt nên chúng tôi luôn có mức giá trọn gói tốt nhất dành cho các khách hàng.

- Khi cần khảo sát, tư vấn và mua hàng, thi công lắp đặt với giá thành tốt vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để chúng tôi hỗ trợ tư vấn nhanh và nhiệt tình nhất.



CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



Nguồn tin: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-cong-nghe/lieu-dieu-hoa-ap-tran-co-thich-hop-cho-nha-hang-quan-an


----------

